# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - Mala škola dojenja 24.3.2015., 17 sati

## Indi

Mala škola dojenja - prijavite se!


U utorak,  24. ožujka 2015., s početkom u 17 sati, u prostorijama Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika  − DURA, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton) u Dubrovniku, održat će se Mala škola dojenja.  
Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite na broj telefona 099 31 77 086, putem e-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr  ili naših Facebook stranica RODA Dubrovnik
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www. roda. hr
Radionica je besplatna.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------

